# Rancid Saltine Crackers



## SeaBreeze

We bought a big box of Saltines and were keeping them in the pantry in our basement.  The sleeves of crackers were unopened.  I had several of them with a can of sardines over a week ago, and something tasted off, but with the strong taste of the sardines I wasn't sure what.

Today when I was out my husband had a couple with peanut butter, and he couldn't eat them because they had a strong chemical odor.  I brought the box upstairs when he told me, and they were over a year old, but still, they were just plain saltine crackers, they should have never smelled like chemicals/paint thinner....or???

Opened up two more sleeves and the smell was bad, had to put them in the trash in the garage so the kitchen wouldn't stink up.  I never had a cracker smell like that.  I looked around online and there were sooooo many complaints about bad chemical smelling saltines, dating back to 2009 and as late as 2017, but I found no site saying exactly why this rancid odor was there.  Some people said their crackers were not expired, they were in good dates to eat.

Has anyone here had any bad smelling Saltines or any other type of Nabisco crackers that had to be tossed?  Some people said they actually got physically sick from them.  Won't be buying them anymore, I used to eat them as a kid, but they've lost their charm.


----------



## Seeker

I've never had any of them smell rancid but I have opened some that were very stale.  I used to stock up on them when they were on sale, but not any more. I think it may have something to do with what they wrap them in these days. Plastic scares me... I think it's falling into wax as well. Wax paper is not what it used to be. Be careful....


----------



## jujube

Could it be something about the yeast in the crackers?  Like it's starting to ferment?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't know for sure, I thought the most would be they would be stale and not crisp anymore.   But it may be something about the waxed paper sleeves like Seeker suggested.


----------



## AprilT

Interesting to see this, I didn't realize there were so many people out there posting complaints to the net about saltines till reading this thread and I looked around, there are loads of issues it appears.  I'm finding every brand of crackers I buy to be hit or miss these days.  I haven't experienced the chemical taste so much, but, something to the affect of stale and rancid, or  also at times not crisp.  I just never know what I will get when I buy.  

Many complaints about he chemical rancid issues in link below.
https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/nabisco-premier-saltine-crackers-c267051.html?page=2



My issues have been a lot like the poster from the link below not in any one brand, but for me in many brands.
https://www.complaintboard.com/nabisco-l6410.html

_*Below is a post from one of the people who is feature in the stories in the link:*_

"Premium Saltine Crackers
Dear Sirs,

I am a most frequent buyer of your products.  One item in particular,
“Premium Saltine Crackers”.
After years of eating Saltines with my King Oscar Sardines, I have now  encountered an issue with the Saltine crackers consistency as noted in  the following. 
Item #1: These crackers have a strange consistence on the top of the  cracker. Not sure of the problem but please note crackers and the box  id’s.
Item #2: Crumbles, yes Crumbles! I try to snap these crackers in half,  in most attempts they just crumble in to small uneatable pieces or too  small to place a sardine on! This is causing me to eat more crumbs, eat  more crackers which defeats the purpose of eating the sardines…..Trying  to get a Saltine piece big enough to Support a Sardine.                                                                                                           So, this brings me to next marked sleeve of Saltines….
Item # 3: Same Item as stated on attached package label, Premium Saltine  Crackers but a totally different tasting Saltine and packaged  differently. These Saltines snap in half and maintain their consistency!    Why? What is the issue in making the same Saltine? Why not the same  cracker in every pack? 
I have purchased Premium Saltines in every supermarket in Mt Pleasant,  SC that carries your product and all in the 40 counts, 4-sleeve box have  the same crumbling affect. Yes, they crumble into small pieces, whereas  the Walmart’s Fresh Packs snap in half and are totally different. Why?

I would appreciate a response this letter and to the reason why the name  is the same but the consistency of the Saltine is different.            They are not the same cracker!"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I had that happen with oysterettes. I think Nabisco puts them out also. I now keep all the leftover crackers etc. in a plastic or glass container with a tight fitting lid. To be fair to Nabisco,the same thing happened with La Choy Choy mein noodles.


----------



## RadishRose

So many complaints!


----------



## Marie5656

*I do not usually buy saltines, but now that I think of it, had the same issue with a box of store brand Ritz -type crackers.  Not as bad as what you describe, and I just put it to them being a different brand of the cracker.*


----------



## Kaldiva

Holy cow! I know this thread is old but tonight put peanut butter on saltines. Realized when taking a bite they smelt like petroleum. Means to say I threw them out and went and opened a new bag. Same thing a petroleum awful smell.  I have never come across this with crackers before. These were the Kroger brand.


----------



## MarciKS

https://www.cleveland.com/taste/2012/04/whats_that_smell_rancid_food_i.html


----------



## Sablebeauty

Kaldiva said:


> Holy cow! I know this thread is old but tonight put peanut butter on saltines. Realized when taking a bite they smelt like petroleum. Means to say I threw them out and went and opened a new bag. Same thing a petroleum awful smell.  I have never come across this with crackers before. These were the Kroger brand.


This happened to me tonight! First time ever.


----------



## win231

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not usually buy saltines, but now that I think of it, had the same issue with a box of store brand Ritz -type crackers.  Not as bad as what you describe, and I just put it to them being a different brand of the cracker.*


I'm surprised because everything tastes better when it sits on a Ritz.


----------



## fmdog44

Never heard of rancid crackers.


----------



## terry123

Return them and get a refund.  They will have to take them back.


----------



## Verisure

SeaBreeze said:


> We bought a big box of Saltines and were keeping them in the pantry in our basement.  The sleeves of crackers were unopened. .....  something tasted off .....  they were in good dates to eat.
> 
> Has anyone here had any bad smelling Saltines or any other type of Nabisco crackers that had to be tossed?  .....


I remember the days of imminent nuclear war looming - thanks a lot for that John Kennedy! -  and besides _"ducking and covering"_ beneath the ink-well appointed school desks people were digging bomb shelters and stocking them with the necessities. One of those necessities was saltine crackers that (if properly stored) would be good to eat (just like C-rations) after God knows how many years.  So,  I think everyone is in agreement: A hole in the packaging allowing air and odour to penetrate the goods is your problem. Are there doubts from anyone?


----------



## matthewmusic

I just opened two different brands boxes of saltines, All 8 sealed sleeves smelled and tasted horrible. Like eating baking powder. What the heck! I have never had this happen before and have eaten saltines my whole life, I am over 50!


----------



## dobielvr

Sounds like they've been sitting in a truck, a train, or on a cargo ship too long.

jmo


----------



## CigarSmoker57

Just opened a box here and they taste bad too, like sawdust or something, never had any taste like this in my life!

It's a real strong chemical taste like some kind of cleaner or something, tastes like what you'd imagine sawdust (treated wood) would taste like.  Like copper and chemicals and other nasty stuff... YIKES!


----------



## JonSR77

with odd tasting food...don't take a chance, just toss the stuff.  Not worth the hassle if there is some food poisoning issue there.

Food products, shipped near other products...for example, chemicals...yes, can absorb some of the odor. Note that odor means a bit of chemical. If it smells like chemicals, then there is some chemical in there. And while it technically might be ok to eat...it also might be poisonous, so why take a chance?

I would certainly return something like that.  I would also report it to the company.  And I would also report it to the FDA.


----------



## JonSR77

FDA - 
Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts

https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls-market-withdrawals-safety-alerts​


----------



## JonSR77

Recalls Email Alert List ----- Sign-Up

https://www.recalls.gov/list.html


----------



## TheBrute

I had a big box of premium saltines in my pantry for years. I’d forgotten about them. Pulled them out tunite and noted the box was still glued closed. The box looks brand new, but the expiry date is 2.5 years ago. I thought - what could go wrong? I tore back the box flaps and was immediately greeted with a very strong smell that I can’t quite describe. Others have used “petroleum odor” and I’ll go with that. I dared to snip open one of the plastic sleeves, and the same intense odor wafted out of the bag. I flipped out one of the crackers, and it was still crisp and felt normal. I slathered some peanut butter on one of the crackers and popped it into my mouth. Yuck. 

I HATE to throw out any edible food. It just feels wasteful. Alas, I don’t know if these will hurt my body, but there is zero pleasure to be found in consuming these stinky things.


----------



## win231

TheBrute said:


> I had a big box of premium saltines in my pantry for years. I’d forgotten about them. Pulled them out tunite and noted the box was still glued closed. The box looks brand new, but the expiry date is 2.5 years ago. I thought - what could go wrong? I tore back the box flaps and was immediately greeted with a very strong smell that I can’t quite describe. Others have used “petroleum odor” and I’ll go with that. I dared to snip open one of the plastic sleeves, and the same intense odor wafted out of the bag. I flipped out one of the crackers, and it was still crisp and felt normal. I slathered some peanut butter on one of the crackers and popped it into my mouth. Yuck.
> 
> I HATE to throw out any edible food. It just feels wasteful. Alas, I don’t know if these will hurt my body, but there is zero pleasure to be found in consuming these stinky things.


Even less pleasure to be found in vomiting & diarrhea.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's good to keep them in a cool place but probably not a good idea to store them in the basement again, for any length of time. I've never heard of rancid crackers. I've found that when a cracker is stale, it tastes so bitter that I spit it out immediately. If I'm going to keep crackers past the expiration date, I put them in the refrigerator. I swear I had Ritz crackers in there that were at least a year,  if not more, past the best by date and they tasted fine down to the last one. My son is supposed to pick up another box today.  I tried Town House crackers but they are too delicate and the wrapping is too flimsy. 

The senior center, which closed after COVID hit, sent about 5 boxes of non perishables over the course year one of the pandemic. I donated a couple of boxes but each of them contained several packs of saltines, non of which had best by dates on them. I kept the boxes in the coolest place in the house and only a few months ago, put the remaining crackers in the fridge. They tasted fine.


----------



## Michael Z

We bought some extra boxes of macaroni and cheese and kept them in the basement where there was a smell of fuel oil from both our oil burning hot water heater and oil furnace. Within a few months the macaroni had a tainted smell and taste as it absorbed the smell and we had to throw them out. We eventually ditched both of those filthy appliances as well!

Perhaps the same thing might have happened with these crackers?


----------



## debodun

I keep everything that isn't canned (tinned) in the fridge. Keeps much better. My mom would buy corn meal, use some, then put it a kitchen cabinet. When she'd go to use it again, it was usually buggy. I learned a lesson form those experiences.


----------



## caroln

Same thing just happened to me.  I grabbed the box of crackers out of the cabinet and remember thinking, what's that weird smell?  Then I opened up one sleeve of the sealed saltines and the smell just about knocked me over.  I couldn't get them in the trash fast enough.


----------



## Jules

I’ve noticed the BB date on crackers, not just saltines, is pretty accurate.  At holiday season, I tend to overbuy when they’re on sale.  Now I taste a cracker before eating.  If it tastes off, the BB date confirms it.  Oil goes rancid.


----------



## Jaiden

Jules said:


> I’ve noticed the BB date on crackers, not just saltines, is pretty accurate.  At holiday season, I tend to overbuy when they’re on sale.  Now I taste a cracker before eating.  If it tastes off, the BB date confirms it.  Oil goes rancid.


I think we should all pay attention to the BB date - you're right that oil goes rancid, and I also think that they put fewer preservatives in foods than they did back in the day.  I try to check the dates when I'm at the store, and if I know that we realistically won't eat it before the BB day, I just don't buy it.  My friend got really sick to her stomach from eating cookies that were well past their date.


----------



## Jules

Jaiden said:


> we should all pay attention to the BB date


There’s been a push to get rid of BB dates because people were throwing away food that may have been fine to eat.  It was suggested that we go by taste.  IMO, I want the dates.  Now I’m trying to write the date I open it on a package.  Sometimes products deteriorate prior to the BB date if they’ve been open for a long time.


----------



## debodun

I saw a package of almonds in Job Lots that expired in May last year.


----------



## Jaiden

Jules said:


> Now I’m trying to write the date I open it on a package.  Sometimes products deteriorate prior to the BB date if they’ve been open for a long time.


Great idea - I'm going to start doing that.


----------

